# Making snowflakes



## Cat Dancer (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm sure you all have seen this, but it's kind of fun. 

http://popularfront.com/snowdays/


----------



## ThatLady (Nov 30, 2006)

I hadn't seen it before, and it's a great way to do something good for another person without much effort. Being a lazy soul, I like that! 

Thanks for the link, Janet. I really was fun!


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks Janet!


----------



## Halo (Nov 30, 2006)

I had never seen that before but I do agree that it was fun.

Thanks Janet


----------



## Banned (Nov 30, 2006)

That's cool - and a first for me!


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2006)

heres one I find fun, write your name or a pets name, and the pengy draws it for you, I sat for ages and put each budgies name in and then mine 

http://www.star28.com/snow/


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Nov 30, 2006)

Thats awsome Janet, I was trying to make some snow flakes a few days ago, but they didn't turn out very well.  But I am having a lot of fun with this link.  Thanks


----------



## Meg (Dec 2, 2006)

I hadn't seen it before - and it was kind of fun!


----------



## ThatLady (Dec 3, 2006)

Okay, darn it. I'm addicted to making snowflakes!


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks janet, i hadn't seen that before either! 

tl, be sure to follow the suggestions david gave someone the other day about being addicted to role playing games but not wanting to quit, just cut back


----------



## ThatLady (Dec 3, 2006)

Hee! I definitely don't want to give up making snowflakes. I live in fear that they'll remove the site and I'll never be able to make another snowflake! I love watching the little snowflake counter rise with all the added snowflakes by all the invisible, cyber-snowflake-creators across the globe! I must get control! I think I've taken on the responsibility for seeing to it that the Salvation Army gets that counter to the peak of its possibilities!

Leave it to me to turn a game into an avocation, eh? That's all I needed - another freaking job! :rofl:


----------



## ThatLady (Dec 17, 2006)

I am currently seeking a psychotherapist who specializes in treating Snowflake Obsession Disorder. I've got a pretty serious case of it.


----------



## ThatLady (Dec 23, 2006)

Just wanted to let any other addicts that may have been created during the process of snowflake-making that the site reached 4 million snowflakes this morning! $5000.00 US dollars will be given, by the PopularFront site to the Salvation Army! Go us!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 18, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this up. I have been having fun making snowflakes.


----------



## Halo (Dec 18, 2007)

What a great idea Janet...thanks for bumping it up


----------



## ladylore (Dec 19, 2007)

How did I miss this one - its so cool!


----------

